# What's the difference between sago and Tapioca??



## Jiayan Wu (Aug 1, 2009)

I just write some recipes about cook sweet sago cream.But some people think sago can not buy in most of the market in U.S,Can he instead sago of Tapioca.I have a question,what tapioca is, what is the difference between sago and tapioca, if tapioca can instead of sago.Thankyou very much.Actually , i haven;t see tapioca before.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 1, 2009)

Try this link to a google search I just did:
sago vs. tapioca - Google Search


----------



## Jiayan Wu (Aug 1, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Try this link to a google search I just did:
> sago vs. tapioca - Google Search


 
Thank you so much, i will read that.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 1, 2009)

There's not a ton of difference flavor-wise, and the two pearls behave in similar fashion. They're pretty much interchangeable.


----------

